# Wireless Tivo ?



## daveshawuk (Sep 18, 2002)

I live in Spain and my "fixed" line telephone is provided over a wireless network. Unfortunately the quality of the phone line is very poor and TIVO sometimes takes upwards of 30 attempts before it manages to successfully update the guide data. I am therefore thinking of going wireless as I have a good broadband Internet connection with a Wireless Access Point already installed.

I would be grateful for any pointers on the easiest way to achieve this. I am particularly interested in the pros and cons of using a Wireless Gaming Adapter as opposed to a PCMCIA access card along with the TurboNet card.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

The best way to go wireless with a UK TiVo is to use a Wireless bridge (aka Game Adapter) with a Cachecard or Turbonet card. 

The older Airnet adapter (the one that takes a PCMCIA wireless card) is limited to 802.11b as it only supports 802.11b cards based on the now-obsolete Prism II chipset. And apart from being slow, the Airnet can also suffer reception problems as the PCMCIA card is physically located inside the metal TiVo case. 

If you go for a bridge, make sure you get one from the same manufacturer as your access point, as compatibility between manufacturers is atrocious and each will blame the other if the two devices fail to work together!


----------



## threadkiller (Dec 12, 2002)

agree with blindlemon on this one. I ditched my airnet, in favour of a turbonet & bridge. Much better option especially as I have 2 tiVo's now on the same bridge


----------



## Foxy (Mar 7, 2003)

threadkiller said:


> Much better option especially as I have 2 tiVo's now on the same bridge


Can you tell us what bridge you use?


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

I feed one of my Tivo's via one of these http://www.slimdevices.com/ in wireless bridge mode.

Automan.


----------



## Foxy (Mar 7, 2003)

Automan said:


> I feed one of my Tivo's via one of these http://www.slimdevices.com/ in wireless bridge mode.
> 
> Automan.


Two questions for you, if you don't mind:

1) Can this device pull music directly from a NAS disk or does it always need SlimServer to be running?

2) Could I attach more than 1 Tivo (or e.g. Xbox) via a switch to the Ethernet port, thus wirelessly enabling all the devices?


----------



## fade2grey (Oct 25, 2005)

Yup, I'd agree with that - game adaptor or wireless bridge is the way forward .. not too pricey either.

If you connect several wired devices into a small hub (xbox, tivo etc) & then connect that (via the uplink port) to a wireless bridge/game adaptor you can link the lot into the rest of the network.


----------



## threadkiller (Dec 12, 2002)

Foxy said:


> Can you tell us what bridge you use?


all my Kit is safecom I use a 5400 as a bridge even tho its a Cable router.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

The cheapest / most reliable bridge I have found is a linksys wrt54g running Thibor http://www.thibor.co.uk/ 
Thibor is a modified linux "firmware" for the router to add all sorts of features including the ability to make it into a bridge, support better wireless encryption and increase transmit power.

A great forum exists for this firmware but its currently going through an upgrade. Should be up by the 20th of this month
http://www.linksysinfo.org/modules.php?name=Forums


----------

